

How to represent a user's internet trek... - bdouglas1

hi...<p>interested in looking into methods to represent a user's internet trek, ie, the sites that a user would peruse, so i would have a "tree/graph node" representation.<p>basically, i'd like to be able to create a system that would allow me to track my sites that i visit, and to be able to create a tree/graph node representation of where i've gone, and the referral relationships.<p>lot's of different articles via google, but nothing solid in terms of db schema, or code applications.<p>any thoughts/sugestions would be helpful.<p>thanks<p>-bruce
caliventures@yahoo.com
======
kleevr
Is use this bookmark link
(javascript:var%20b=document.body;var%20GR________bookmarklet_domain='<http://www.google.com';if>(b&&!document.xmlVersion){void(z=document.createElement('script'));void(z.src='<http://www.google.com/reader/ui/link-
bookmarklet.js'>);void(b.appendChild(z));}else{}) to agregate the links I've
read, and publish a RSS feed.

If there was a piece of software that could take a public reading feed,
against a complete local/private path, you might be able to come up with a
decent hieristic that would infer the tree/graph you desire; or at least a
fair approximation.

~~~
bdouglas1
based on continuing research..

i think i'm looking towards research in the area of web data mining/xgmml
applications... some of the articles i've looked at today, appear to have
application to what i'm considering.

if anyone has additional thoughts regarding this area, let me know!!

thanks

-bruce caliventures@yahoo.com

